# sex is the easiest exercise



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

and fun too! That's what they mean when they say exercise.

Lucky *******s out there, all I can do is masturbate until I can sexercise too one day, one day as my anger and jealousy build up, yes I will get it on with my lover at last.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

You´d need to ...k three hours a day to get any degree of the same effect running or lifting weights will give you. 

No, sex is technically an exertion but not so much what we refer to when we say exercise.

I get that you want to get laid, though, lol.

PD: I see I am giving the mods some entertainment heh.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

dadadoom said:


> You´d need to ..ck three hours a day to get any degree of the same effect running or lifting weights will give you.
> 
> No, sex is technically an exertion but not so much what we refer to when we say exercise.
> 
> ...


Nice insult.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

take it from me,

*if you know what you're doing* - it's NOT that easy.. pleasurable, takes a lot of effort, but worth the effort..


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> take it from me,
> 
> *if you know what you're doing* - it's NOT that easy.. pleasurable, takes a lot of effort, but worth the effort..


+1


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> Nice insult.


It wasn´t an insult, just the truth.

Sex won´t make you get fit.

This thread of yours is just about how much you want to get some.


----------



## alexyien (May 15, 2015)

This is the one that always talks about sex right?
Why not just go to a bar or tinder and have some guy take you home, I'd do that if I were a sexually frustrated girl.

I'm even thinking of gay sex myself since I'm tired of getting rejected by girls


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd hesitate to call it exercise, usually I end up with my face in a pillow.
Srsly though, my diet/exercise app says even vigorous sexual activity doesn't burn that many calories. Maybe if you did it while treading water. @[email protected]


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I like to pretend it is good. I mean, if you're on your back or face down *** up it probably isn't very great for exercise. But I guess it might depend how long you go? I mean if you can get all hot 'n sweaty on the top for half hour or more it is better than nothing


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> one day, one day as my *anger* and jealousy build up, yes I will get it on with my lover at last.


So you wanna angrily force your potential lover to give you the pleasure?:um


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

VickieKitties said:


> I'd hesitate to call it exercise, usually I end up with my face in a pillow.


I wanted to point out something along those lines. But that would go over like a fart in a elevator :yes


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Really depends on how you do it and for how long. It can be good exercise and tire you out so you'll sleep good. The better shape you're in, the more vigorous and longer duration sex you can have before getting exhausted. Try going as hard and fast as possible and see how long you can keep that going before having to slow down and catch your breath


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> what effect are you talking about and under what conditions


getting ripped, essentially

for females it would be getting "toned"

OP is just desperate for some meat, as most here including me


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I get to my gym and use mountain bike regularly*

I miss swimming

I loved being on holidays outdoors with girlfriends in tents when we started squealing so others did. On boats. Day or night.

All motivation to reach the same destination together


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

twitchy666 said:


> I miss swimming
> 
> I loved being on holidays outdoors with girlfriends in tents when we started squealing so others did. On boats. Day or night.
> 
> All motivation to reach the same destination together


Your posts are the best. :yes


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

dadadoom said:


> No, sex is technically an exertion but not so much what we refer to when we say exercise.


Yup.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> Yup.


Wow, someone with common sense, thank Godness.

I spend a good chunk of my day spanking the monkey... great exercise eh? I will get a six pack soon.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

dreamingmind said:


> and fun too! That's what they mean when they say exercise.
> 
> Lucky *******s out there, all I can do is masturbate until I can sexercise too one day, one day as my anger and jealousy build up, yes I will get it on with my lover at last.


I you want masturbate and sexercise


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dang, I knew I should've been a porn star. I'd be in better shape. Screw 10,000 steps!

@dadadoom


> Wow, someone with common sense, thank Godness.
> 
> I spend a good chunk of my day spanking the monkey... great exercise eh? I will get a six pack soon.


Lol. You must look like this guy except with a skinnier left arm.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

if it were an "exercise".. i'll be the first one in line to sign up to "work out". And i hope we get to choose our own personal trainer.

I'll take Karl Urbanl!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes the best sex is just laying back and not moving a muscle. Well might grab a thing or two but that's about it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Dang, I knew I should've been a porn star. I'd be in better shape. Screw 10,000 steps!
> 
> @dadadoom
> 
> Lol. You must look like this guy except with a skinnier left arm.


jeeez! is that real??? his arm is wider than my hips!!:surprise:


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> jeeez! is that real??? his arm is wider than my hips!!:surprise:


It is real but it's not from weight lifting. They shoot chemicals into their arms (or other body parts) that make them expand. Some people do it wrong and die from it.

Just looks silly and cartoonish if you ask me.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

Is it just me, or are all the women everywhere really horny lately. Must be the spring weather. Technically, from a biological point of view, this would be the best time to mate. ^^'' lmao funny thought


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

mjkittredge said:


> It is real but it's not from weight lifting. They shoot chemicals into their arms (or other body parts) that make them expand. Some people do it wrong and die from it.
> 
> Just looks silly and cartoonish if you ask me.


thanks. Oh, i agree it's steroids they are injecting into their body parts.., I just thought it was photo shopped..:surprise:


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> thanks. Oh, i agree it's steroids they are injecting into their body parts.., I just thought it was photo shopped..:surprise:


Its not steroids, its synthol. The guys name is Greg Valentino.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the correction! 

I can't keep up with all the new tech these days.

It's still huge!!:surprise:


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Thanks for the correction!
> 
> I can't keep up with all the new tech these days.
> 
> It's still huge!!:0


Its just inches oil build up and scar tissue, not real muscle. At least steroids gives you real muscle and strength gains, hes likely as weak as a kitten.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> Its just inches oil build up and scar tissue, not real muscle. At least steroids gives you real muscle and strength gains, hes likely as weak as a kitten.


Wow! now this is an eye opener!:smile2:

Pretty damn intimidating looking, i have to admit. He looks like he could tear my t*ts off!!:surprise:

I wonder what they look like after that stuff wears off? I guess there's a lot of sagging skin. Which probably means, that they have to keep this up? (or keep injecting?)

:frown2:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

This guy is going to need some more experimenting..

thanks, Vince.. I'm going to be researching this some more in the morning.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Wow! now this is an eye opener!:smile2:
> 
> Pretty damn intimidating looking, i have to admit. He looks like he could tear my t*ts off!!:surprise:
> 
> ...


There is nothing intimidating about having loafs (is it loafs or loaves?) of bread for arms lol. I can only assume they have severe psychological issues, most of them die of stupidity.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> There is nothing intimidating about having loafs (is it loafs or loaves?) of bread for arms lol. I can only assume they have severe psychological issues, most of them die of stupidity.


it's "loaves" :lol, dude, very cute that you're so conscientious of your grammar.

regarding psyche issues? "Narcissism" comes to mind. After dating as well as being with male models/sports models, bodybuilders, etc. that's what i figured.

My ex-bodybuilding boyfriend? Every time we walked down the street in Pacific beach, he would stare at himself for short periods of time when we would pass shop the windows. and yes, sometimes smile back at himself.

(and yeah, he was gorgeous from head to toe)....


----------

